# [SOLVED] SplinterCell Double Agent Installation Problems



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

I installed a new game called Splinter Cell Double Agent. I did not encounter any problems during the installation. But, when I try to execute the game this is the first error in encountered. "SplinterCell4.exe - Unable to locate component. This application has failed to start because d3dx9_30.dll was not found. Re-installing the application may fix this problem." So I uninstalled my game and reinstalled again. This time I chose to install what it claimed to be the latest DirectX Setup which I'm pretty sure I already had. During the installation of DirectX I recieved a new error. "DirectXSetup. An internal system error occurred. Please refer to DXError.log in your Windows folder to determine problem." This was what was in the log. [10/05/07 19:19:04] module: dxupdate(May 31 2006), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6578, function: CMDXInstall::Install

Failed API: InstallAssembly()
Error: (0x80070020) - The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process.



Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll.

--------------------
[10/05/07 19:19:04] module: dxupdate(May 31 2006), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2154, function: ExecuteCab

MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[10/05/07 19:19:04] module: dxupdate(May 31 2006), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5717, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

ExecuteCab() failed.

--------------------
[10/05/07 19:19:07] module: dxupdate(May 31 2006), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6578, function: CMDXInstall::Install

Failed API: InstallAssembly()
Error: (0x80070020) - The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process.



Unable to install Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll.

--------------------
[10/05/07 19:19:07] module: dxupdate(May 31 2006), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5737, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn

MDXInstall::Install() failed.

--------------------
[10/05/07 19:19:07] module: dsetup32(May 31 2006), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

--------------------
[10/05/07 19:19:07] module: dsetup32(May 31 2006), file: setup.cpp, line: 1701, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX

InstallPlugIn() failed.

Then when I clicked OK I got this next error. "Crash. Must Check."
Then when I clicked OK again this is what was on my screen. 
"Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Error Library. Runtime Error. Program SplinterCellDoubleAgent\SCDA-offline\System\System\SplinterCell4.exe.

This application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way. Please contact the application's support team for more information. 

This is the official website of the game. http://splintercell.uk.ubi.com/


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: SplinterCell Double Agent Installation Problems*

you may just need to update the visual c++


----------



## simcalnet (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: SplinterCell Double Agent Installation Problems*

I used your "Follow These Steps First" and I got to No. 4 where I checked if I had the latest DirectX and after installing the latest DirectX the game executed normally. Thanks for your help.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: SplinterCell Double Agent Installation Problems*

glad ya got it fixed:wave:


----------

